# Effectiveness of an all Chaos Warrior Army in 8th Edition



## iron panda (Jan 7, 2009)

Just getting into Warhammer Fantasy after a very long hiatus from gaming. This time around, I want to do something completely different for 8th edition. In the past, I played a horde Dwarf and Skaven Army and although they've received quite a boost in this edition, I want to try something new. Nowadays, I don't have much time painting and fielding a large army during games. I want something manageable, compact, durable and hit like a freight train so naturally Warriors of Chaos came to mind. I know it may not be flexible, but I'm staying away from Marauders and decided to bulk up on warriors and knights instead. I can't shake off the usefulness and utility of Marauder Horsemen and Hounds, so I'll keep them in my lists. As for additional support, I just have to include a Hell Cannon or two as well.

So, from past experiences, is an all Chaos Warrior army with said supporting units effective or is it mere folly?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been playing WoC since 8th was released, and have use a mix of characters, Warriors and Knights accompanied by a Warshrine and a Shaggoth. I've played approximately ten games and lost one of them. The short answer is yes, pure Warrior armies are very viable.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Well, if I were you I wouldn't field anything that doesn't have Chaos Armour and can't have MoT (plus shields if its possible (Shields for Tzeentchian Warshrines... OMFG 2+ ward save in CC, thank goodness its not possible )) or rides a horse and can have MoK. The rest have trouble making a difference in comparison to the previously mentioned units. I believe Sethis if he says that Shaggoths are great but I just can't bring myself to buy the model, its worse than the plastic Minotaurs.  As for Hellcannons... no. They're the only shooting thing in the army and they're great, sure, but they take up points from exactly what we're best at: close combat choppin'. Once the train clad in Chaos Armour starts rolling forward theres no stopping it.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh the Shaggoth isn't all that great, it's just amazing how many people will try to kill it over, say, that unit of 15 Frenzied Warriors with Halberds... There's just something about the model that makes people try to kill it first. Bad mistake on their part.

I love the Shaggoth model. Better than the Giant and Hellcannon (in terms of aesthetics), that's for sure.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

My advice is similar to that of 40k and transports:

Yes, you can play without large blocks of cheap infantry and still be effective, but you'll always be more effective if you have at least one cheap unit of infantry.

30-40 marauders will only run you 120-200 points, depending on how you equip them, but they'll draw a lot of fire, and act as an effective deterrent. 

Warriors of Chaos, Marauder horsemen (Knights seem too expensive now), and most of the special/rare choices can do very well as long as you cause enough casualties and maneuver your way around the board well, but I can't shake the feeling that even a single block of marauders would add a lot to the list.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Sethis is spot on with the big monster, a giant or a shaggoth will suffice, but the shaggoth is probly better due to armour, they get shot, which means that some warriors aren't. its really that simple. 

I still think that the Wufrik marauder combo is a great cheap unit to have in reserve though, as gunlines really still hurt, even MoT warriors feel the pain 

Hellcannons are a fun unit but don't rely on it, and its a pain to put together, players still think there is something unwholesome about chaos shooting them though


----------

